# It's Home!!!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Friends,

After what seemed to be an endless labor, Shannon and I are proud to announce the arrival of our new Outback 28RS-DS







. The 'back came in at 29'-4" and 5,200#. Strangely enough, it bears no resemblance to me (Shannon and I will discuss that later!







)

Delivery was easy but protracted. Lasting over 6 hours, we are both exhausted, but glad to report only a few minor complications which were quickly corrected by the fine folks at Curtis Trailers in Aloha, OR.









Fortunately, we were able to bring our baby home, and is spending it's first night at home with our family.

I will post baby pictures as soon as I can. I know I am biased, but this has got to be the prettiest TT I have ever seen!









Well, gotta run, I can hear it calling. Must be time for that first feeding...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy!!!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Doug
Glad to hear everything went well.
I like to see the size of that delivery room








Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

All right!

Congratulations and I'm sure that you'll only have to get up to see to it at 2am for a few weeks.

Are you giving out cigars???


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Well congratulations on the newest member of your family!!! I know that delivery can sometimes be painful, but once you see the baby resting at home, you'll forget all about what it took to get it there!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats Doug and welcome to the newest member of the family. I hear clear poly makes for the best disposable diapers.









Good luck,

Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pictures, Pictures and More Pictures!

I have to see if a home delivery (conversion) is a feasible event for my 28rss or if I have to start thinking about having a second! I love mine dearly but with a one trailer rule I would have to put my current one up for adoption.

What do you think of the carpet under the dinette?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO Doug! Congrats on the delivery!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where are the cigars?


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats!

Pictures are good. Are we all going to get to see this new model at the NW Outbackers Rally?

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm....

Cigars eh? Sounds like a plan to me. I will bring a box to the rally at Fort Stevens. Anybody that wants one, will have to show up there!









I took a bunch of pictures of our new baby this afternoon. As soon as I get off here I will pull them off the camera, and send them on up.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

CIGARS! ALL RIGHT!

My wife can't say no if it's a gift right!

Cigar would be great!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Doug!!

I feel your pain on the 6 hour delivery. Mine was about the same, maybe a little shorter, but after about an hour or so, I just wanted to get my hands on it and go!!

Can't wait to see the pictures! I just bought my 28RSS in Sept. '04 and now wish that I knew about the upcoming models, I might have waited!!

Jason


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All,

Official baby pictures are now posted in the Members Gallery, under 'PDX_Doug Family 28RS-DS'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

